# Water Jelly Crystals?



## rvtjonny (Mar 3, 2009)

I did some searching on this but really didn't find my answer. Is this good or bad and if it is bad why?  you would think it would be..:? 

Edit: Oh yeah, what about if you just put a few pieces in the bowl and added water to it?





> Provides crickets and other feeder insects with a safe, clean water source in a convenient gel form that eliminates the problems of traditional watering methods - such as drowning and bacterial contamination.
> Perfect for crickets, tarantulas & scorpions.
> 
> The organic starch in Soil Moist Natural is derived from corn. Soil Moist Natural is completely safe and biodegradable like our other Soil Moist polymer products.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 3, 2009)

Bad.
Tarantulas can't get any moisture from it.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## skippy (Mar 3, 2009)

works good for crickets and roaches but not for Ts or scorps.


----------



## LeilaNami (Mar 3, 2009)

Search function.  It really is a useful thing.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## rvtjonny (Mar 3, 2009)

:wall: this was a good one but. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=44350&highlight=Water+Jelly+Crystals


> I did some searching on this but really didn't find my answer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sterlingspider (Mar 3, 2009)

From the Beginner's Info sticky:

"_Do not place cotton or a sponge in the water dish, it breeds bacteria and is not required. The gel that pet stores sell is completely useless for a tarantula as it cannot obtain any hydration from it at all._"

Even if they _could_ derive liquid from it, it wouldn't do the tarantula any more good then just plain water, and crickets shouldn't be left unsupervised for long enough to drown in a water dish anyway (if you're really worried about that a few small clean pebbles in the dish will suffice). It really serves no useful purpose in a tarantula enclosure and would just make cleaning the water dish more of a pain in the butt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nexen (Mar 3, 2009)

It kind of irks me that they list "Perfect for Tarantulas!" on the label. Has anyone tried to correct these companies? The average pet shop employee is going to trust the label and misinform lots of people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Mar 3, 2009)

rvtjonny said:


> Edit: Oh yeah, what about if you just put a few pieces in the bowl and added water to it?


Then the tarantula will drink the water, ignore the cubes, and you will have wasted money. Why would you do this? 

*Tarantulas cannot consume gel, crystals, or anything of the sort. Period.*


----------



## tarantulaholic (Mar 3, 2009)

Thats Bad and way overpriced, plain old water works best.


----------



## MrRogers (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds like a nifty idea for hydrating crickets... 

but that's about it.


----------



## pinkfoot (Mar 4, 2009)

It is perfect for roaches (and also for crickets, though the more of them that drown the better!  )

The jury's out on the effects on a tarantula, however, as there has simply been nothing published by an independent researcher on the subject. Thus, it's all speculation, but physiologically, a t would have no trouble sucking up the water from the crystal the same way he'd get it from a bowl of water.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## bamato (Mar 4, 2009)

Not only can T's not use that stuff, but even if they could, it's "fortified with calcium".....  Also not good for your T's.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rochelle (Mar 4, 2009)

bamato said:


> Not only can T's not use that stuff, but even if they could, it's "fortified with calcium".....  Also not good for your T's.


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Mar 4, 2009)

pinkfoot said:


> a t would have no trouble sucking up the water from the crystal the same way he'd get it from a bowl of water.


Except that a crystal/gel/cube is not the same as a liquid at all?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jasen&crystal (Mar 4, 2009)

i do use those for crickets by putin a few in the dish and adding water never for a tarantula or scopion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasen&crystal (Mar 4, 2009)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Except that a crystal/gel/cube is not the same as a liquid at all?


i agree and may even absorb the morsture in the T and cause some blokage,i wouldn't put any in a T's enclouser imo


----------



## rvtjonny (Mar 4, 2009)

> i do use those for crickets by putin a few in the dish and adding water never for a tarantula or scopion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dont think im going to even try it but,

i am doing the same thing by adding the water the jelly ends up sucking up the most of it but it makes it watery. its great for the crickets, also looked into "Soil Moist" its a lot cheaper and comes in dry pellets you make it up yourself. http://www.soilmoist.com/products/soil-moist-natural.php


----------



## Moltar (Mar 4, 2009)

I just sent an email to Flukers explaining why their labeling on this product was faulty. Hopefully they'll change it but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## DreadLobster (Mar 4, 2009)

ha ha I love this debate. Everyone swears by the fact that T's "CAN NOT" get moisture out of crystals. Before everyone jumps all over me, I stopped using them shortly after I became a member on this board. But they most definitely CAN and DO get moisture out of them. I have watched them suck those things dry many times. 

I wouldn't use those mainly because they are "calcium fortified" and supposedly, too much calcium is bad for T's. I haven't seen any actual proof of it, but enough people have said it around here that I'd rather be safe than sorry. 

You can get water crystals that are clear and don't have any additives in them though. I've never looked at a pet store, I buy them at reptile expos and use them for my roaches.

oh yeah, I also used those when one of my lp's lost both of his fangs because at least he could get some sort of nutrients. Didn't seem to have any problem with them.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## bamato (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure but I think calcium hinders in the proper production of the exoskeleton, causing molt problems and such.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Mar 4, 2009)

DreadLobster said:


> ha ha I love this debate. Everyone swears by the fact that T's "CAN NOT" get moisture out of crystals...they most definitely CAN and DO get moisture out of them. I have watched them suck those things dry many times.


And I have personally taken part in threads many times with panicked owners whose tarantulas are displaying "mysterious symptoms" that turn out to be massive dehydration. And they turn out to be using crystals/gel/cubes/other things that aren't water (or sponges/cotton filling the water dish). Lo and behold, when we make them stop using that crap and use ONLY water, the spider's mysterious symptoms clear right up.

There is no possible benefit from using that stuff for a tarantula, even if they didn't get dehydrated. It's not healthier than water and it costs you money. There is no bonus from using it, and many reasons NOT to use it (like not causing massive dehydration). I just remain baffled why this is even an issue. People just seem like they WANT to support crystals/gel for tarantulas for some inexplicable reason. Maybe brainwashed by advertising.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Moltar (Mar 4, 2009)

DreadLobster said:


> But they most definitely CAN and DO get moisture out of them. I have watched them suck those things dry many times.


How sure are you that you're not...

A) Watching them try to get water from the crystals as they dry up on their own,

B) Watching the crystal slowly disappear as the T shreds it with its mouth, but actually ingests no moisture,

C) All of the above.


My take is that a T can only ingest liquid. Liquid water cannot be extracted from those crystals, it has to evaporate or be digested for the water to be removed. No amount of suction will actually pull liquid from the gel. Just like jello, if you stick a straw in a cube of jello and suck, do you get liquid or solid? Same concept with the gel. It has to be chewed up, swallowed then digested and spiders just don't have the anatomy for that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pinkfoot (Mar 7, 2009)

I repeat 



pinkfoot said:


> The jury's out on the effects on a tarantula, however, as there has simply been nothing published by an independent researcher on the subject. Thus, it's all speculation,


Ranting and raving is _still not quite the same _as a scientifically proven paper, but hey, maybe if you say it loudly enough or get enough people to agree with you...it's true! ;P 

I'll stay open minded...

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Arachnobrian (Mar 7, 2009)

etown_411 said:


> How sure are you that you're not...
> 
> A) Watching them try to get water from the crystals as they dry up on their own,
> 
> ...



I have seen tarantulas in pet stores attempting to get moisture from these. I was never certain as to whether it worked or not. I have also seen bottles of this stuff labeled specifically for Tarantulas. 

But the jello example sort of explains it well.

If your worried about toxins in your drinking water, consider bottled water. My spiders get the same stuff I drink, tap water.


----------



## MizM (Mar 7, 2009)

What we DO know to be 100%, absolutely true is that all living creatures need water. Since that is a proven fact, it just makes sense to provide them with water. There really is no need to attempt to improve on what nature provides for them, especially with water, since it's the easiest need to provide.

Don't waste your money on the gel fad. If your tap water is safe for you to drink, then it's safe for your Ts. If it's not, drinking water is inexpensive and easy to get. Toss a dish in there and give your Ts WATER!


----------



## Moltar (Mar 7, 2009)

pinkfoot said:


> I repeat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some many people in this hobby seem bound and determined to buck the system and prove that what is basically established knowledge among experienced keepers is wrong. I just don't understand this.

Sure there are some issues worth making an issue over but I don't get why anybody would take this one on even for a minute. Why would you rather use a product you have to buy over plain old water?

BTW, in addition to everything that's been said already, these water gel blobs are probably just as good a breeding ground for bacteria as a sponge and if you think a spider can suction water out of them I invite you to try to squeeze or suck water from them yourself. You'll find that you cannot, the water is trapped in the gel solution until it evaporates.

No disrespect meant Pinkfoot, I can see you've been in the spider game for a while, I just really don't agree w/ you on this.


----------



## MizM (Mar 7, 2009)

Ewwwww, I can just see myself trying to suck water out of a gel blob. I think I'd rather have a bowl of nice raspberry Jello and leave the gel to the crickets!


----------



## Mikey71_DK (Mar 7, 2009)

*Water*

If you have seen a T drinking fresh water - you would´nt consider the
jelly at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brandi71183 (Mar 7, 2009)

The way I look at it is, they don't use it in their natural habitats then it is not normal. A T doesn't have a sponge or water crystals in the wild, so they don't need them in their man made homes either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pinkfoot (Mar 10, 2009)

etown_411 said:


> Some many people in this hobby seem bound and determined to buck the system and prove that what is basically established knowledge among experienced keepers is wrong. I just don't understand this.
> 
> Sure there are some issues worth making an issue over but I don't get why anybody would take this one on even for a minute. Why would you rather use a product you have to buy over plain old water?
> 
> ...


Nothing has been _established_, Ethan, which is my point. I personally do *not* use gel for my collection of Tarantulas, but that is not the issue. Just because a number of people agree on something does not make it true, so I'll remain open minded to the possibilities that exist here.

As to sucking at a blob of gel, I'll wait until I grow some fangs and the rest of a tarantula's anatomy before I take that challenge if you don't mind.  

The length of time I have been active in the hobby should also not influence you. Regardless of how long you do something, there is always more to learn, and remaining open to scientific proof is a prerequisite to any hobbyist.

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## kalvaer (Mar 10, 2009)

pinkfoot said:


> Ranting and raving is _still not quite the same _as a scientifically proven paper


LOL I so agree. If only because my wife and I are both from scientific backrounds, and I know we go around in circles with certain topics which seem to be going around just like this one (ie: Just because my wife is a high energy nuclear physicist, doesn't mean she knows more than I do when I can disprove what she does every day with proven facts and formula)

Now I'm still new here, and actually dont know a lot about T's. Its the reason I am here. Specifically to find out more from everyone who had been doing this for many more years than I have. 

I dont use crystals for my T's, though my crickets I buy come supplied with them, so its not like I would even have to pay for them if I wanted to use them, Not that I will, but it would be interesting to find out what the true scientific details behind it are


----------



## codykrr (Mar 10, 2009)

well i forone am against using gel for tarantulas...but, i will say its excellent for feeder crickets and roaches....i have used plain tap water in my roach colonies and they drown, same for crix....also tried feeding them fruit, andhad a bad fruit fly outbreak....so now i use only dry food with an ample supply of water crystals....also i wish there was a scientist that would do a few tarantula related studies....like this one plus the calcium one...but they havent....so for now even if were all wrong...bickering doesnt help till the facts are stated....so i belive...if your Ts are happy with whatever you give them....so be it....i hve even had a few obts live without ever watering them at all....they stay hydrated by their food source alone...so who knows if in the wild they even realy need to drink at all....maybe there food is their drink to...


----------



## daviddkphoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Bad.
> Tarantulas can't get any moisture from it.


Tell that to my T's, they all readily pick up crystals and wander about with them. They wouldn't do so if they weren't getting something out of it.

Reactions: Disagree 8


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 17, 2017)

daviddkphoto said:


> Tell that to my T's, they all readily pick up crystals and wander about with them. They wouldn't do so if they weren't getting something out of it.


I'm sticking with my 8 year old opinion. You're free to use them as much as you want, but keep in mind, people will laugh at you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Award 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 17, 2017)

daviddkphoto said:


> Tell that to my T's, they all readily pick up crystals and wander about with them. They wouldn't do so if they weren't getting something out of it.


They are trying to move them to the trash pile and find the real water they sense to be under the gel blobs like any animal its digging to find the moisture.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Award 2


----------



## daviddkphoto (Dec 17, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> I'm sticking with my 8 year old opinion. You're free to use them as much as you want, but keep in mind, people will laugh at you.


People can laugh all they'd like, that's their right. Don't give a hoot though, people laugh at the stupidest things these days and are offended by the most microscopic of offenses whether real or perceived - doesn't matter long as I have happy, healthy critters! Just sharing my two cents here since I saw a blatantly incorrect blanket statement being announced as the one and only truth.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Award 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## boina (Dec 17, 2017)

daviddkphoto said:


> Sorry, not true. You're welcome to your opinion but opinions are like assholes; everyone has one and they all stink. Not an isolated occurence and not moving anything; straight up carrying and chewing away as they have always done.
> 
> As for the "eight year old opinion" one, I've had T's for about 16 years now. You stick with yours, I'll stick with mine.


If you had tarantulas for 16 years it might be a good idea to start learning something about them... it's physically impossible for them to chew on water crystals. They may try to squeeze water from them in a desperate attempt to get water out of it - it's difficult for them and quite a few more delicate species will not make it.

All you proved is that tarantulas are very hardy and can survive with very little water.

Oh and this is not for you, you know everything better anyway, this is just in case anyone else comes along and is tempted to believe your "experience".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## daviddkphoto (Dec 17, 2017)

boina said:


> If you had tarantulas for 16 years it might be a good idea to start learning something about them... it's physically impossible for them to chew on water crystals. They may try to squeeze water from them in a desperate attempt to get water out of it - it's difficult for them and quite a few more delicate species will not make it.
> 
> All you proved is that tarantulas are very hardy and can survive with very little water.
> 
> Oh and this is not for you, you know everything better anyway, this is just in case anyone else comes along and is tempted to believe your "experience".


<edit> You can step down from your soap box now, Boina, this is the internet and your opinion is as good as anyone else's so drop the arrogant posturing. Lifting and holding the crystals to their mouths for half an hour with their chelicera; far different from actions taken when they're simply moving bits of debris and dirt around. I'll take my 16 years over a stuck up random block of text on a rant any day. It's all over the place, use the Google machine and take a look around some; you may learn something. Just because it's not ideal or the best for every keeper's situation ( and I never said it was or that it applied to all situations, environments, or individual's needs ) to use water crystals it certainly DOES work for the T's and they certainly do hydrate just fine using them.

They don't need to "chew" on chunks of gel any more than they need to "chew" on a prey ball of crickets, roaches, etc. It's the same idea and the same application. A lift to their sucking mouthparts, they drink, good to go. It's as simple as that. If you're going to preach to others it may be worth your time to think a bit and put down the testosterone-soaked boxing globes before rambling off nonsense at someone over preferences.

Reactions: Disagree 3 | Funny 3 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 17, 2017)

daviddkphoto said:


> Sorry, not true. You're welcome to your opinion but opinions are like assholes; everyone has one and they all stink. Not an isolated occurence and not moving anything; straight up carrying and chewing away as they have always done.
> 
> As for the "eight year old opinion" one, I've had T's for about 16 years now. You stick with yours, I'll stick with mine.


The post was 8 years old, I've had spiders longer than that 

Please do elaborate how a T "chews" moisture out of a water crystal. I don't think you understand how tarantulas eat or drink.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## boina (Dec 17, 2017)

daviddkphoto said:


> testosterone-soaked boxing globes


I'm a woman .

As I said my post wasn't meant for you .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## daviddkphoto (Dec 17, 2017)

boina said:


> I'm a woman .
> 
> As I said my post wasn't meant for you .


I think you missed the point when I tossed the testosterone bit out there, but hey, all good. As for the globes versus gloves, we'll chalk that one up to a typo.



Rick McJimsey said:


> The post was 8 years old, I've had spiders longer than that
> 
> Please do elaborate how a T "chews" moisture out of a water crystal. I don't think you understand how tarantulas eat or drink.


Please do read previous comments and note that that part of my post was in response to Boina claiming they can't chew water crystals. I stated that there was no difference between ''chewing'' a prey ball versus a water crystal ball; note the quotes around ''chew''. Hmm...

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Walker253 (Dec 17, 2017)

Maybe @daviddkphoto has had a G porteri collection for the last 16 years and they are used to living in super dry conditions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 17, 2017)

Do you happen to know how water gels work? I don't think you know how anything works.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Walker253 (Dec 17, 2017)

Not to take away from this train wreck of a discussion, but the real question is how many times does a near nine year old thread get revived and original person to reply is right back at it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## daviddkphoto (Dec 17, 2017)

You people are mental. Lol. Over the years I've had dozens and dozens of local and international herpers and specialists from DoA and APHIS recommend avoiding arachnobooards, telling me it's largely a cess pool and the no lifer regulars that stalk it do nothing but look for posts to dog pile and lift their self worth with. Not a place for information and discussion, but one for trolling and shaming if someone holds a different belief or practice than you do; instead of discussing it with them to possibly expand your own experience and knowledge with their help, it's far more appropriate to close your mind ignore reality and pretend yours is the only truth.

Gotcha, see how far that gets ya. I now understand this is all so true. Thank you all for your ever so valuable contributions to the hobby and your professionally, maturely presented factual data and scientific reasoning. I'll continue successfully doing my own thing and I'll see myself out, you may all keep stroking one another in peace now. As a last note, I certainly do recommend a grade school level reading comprehension course or two for the lot of you. Carry on now that I'm done posting with responses after this one trying to get another rise out of me. Please, be the typical internet trash we all know and are ashamed of. G'day

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Walker253 (Dec 17, 2017)

Over the years I've had dozens and dozens of local and international herpers and specialists from DoA and APHISrecommend avoiding arachnobooards, telling me it's largely a cess pool

And yet you’re here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Dec 17, 2017)

daviddkphoto said:


> You people are mental. Lol. Over the years I've had dozens and dozens of local and international herpers and specialists from DoA and APHIS recommend avoiding arachnobooards, telling me it's largely a cess pool and the no lifer regulars that stalk it do nothing but look for posts to dog pile and lift their self worth with. Not a place for information and discussion, but one for trolling and shaming if someone holds a different belief or practice than you do; instead of discussing it with them to possibly expand your own experience and knowledge with their help, it's far more appropriate to close your mind ignore reality and pretend yours is the only truth.
> 
> Gotcha, see how far that gets ya. I now understand this is all so true. Thank you all for your ever so valuable contributions to the hobby and your professionally, maturely presented factual data and scientific reasoning. I'll continue successfully doing my own thing and I'll see myself out, you may all keep stroking one another in peace now. As a last note, I certainly do recommend a grade school level reading comprehension course or two for the lot of you. Carry on now that I'm done posting with responses after this one trying to get another rise out of me. Please, be the typical internet trash we all know and are ashamed of. G'day


A different opinion? ATTACK!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 17, 2017)

daviddkphoto said:


> You people are mental. Lol. Over the years I've had dozens and dozens of local and international herpers and specialists from DoA and APHIS recommend avoiding arachnobooards, telling me it's largely a cess pool and the no lifer regulars that stalk it do nothing but look for posts to dog pile and lift their self worth with. Not a place for information and discussion, but one for trolling and shaming if someone holds a different belief or practice than you do; instead of discussing it with them to possibly expand your own experience and knowledge with their help, it's far more appropriate to close your mind ignore reality and pretend yours is the only truth.
> 
> Gotcha, see how far that gets ya. I now understand this is all so true. Thank you all for your ever so valuable contributions to the hobby and your professionally, maturely presented factual data and scientific reasoning. I'll continue successfully doing my own thing and I'll see myself out, you may all keep stroking one another in peace now. As a last note, I certainly do recommend a grade school level reading comprehension course or two for the lot of you. Carry on now that I'm done posting with responses after this one trying to get another rise out of me. Please, be the typical internet trash we all know and are ashamed of. G'day


So you join said forum just to begin an argument on an 8 year old post? You're one of us now, buddy. Totally mental. One of us. One of us. One of us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 17, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> One of us. One of us. One of us.


Gooble gobble, gooble gobble.

Hey it's simple, Lenny, crickets and roaches ingest the crystals. That's how they get the moisture retained inside of them. Tarantulas can not do this, and do not do this. They don't suck water from gel, they don't have the suction strength to accomplish this. But you know what they do have? Hydrophobic setae and a hydrophobic layer on their book lungs, their book lungs that are passive, not active. To sum that all up for you, tarantulas cannot drown when they are submerged underwater. Merely they run out of air after a very, very long time. A tarantula can't drown in a water dish-- what's the point of adding something? If we say that you're right, which isn't true at all but if we -say- you're right-- Ts can drink from water crystals-- why add them if they can't drown in a water dish anyway?

Do you enjoy wasting money? Do you enjoy making a simple chore more complex? Or...wait-- don't tell me-- after all these years you still don't know tarantulas can't drown?

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 18, 2017)

daviddkphoto said:


> telling me it's largely a cess pool and the no lifer regulars that stalk it do nothing but look for posts to dog pile and lift their self worth with. Not a place for information and discussion, but one for trolling and shaming if someone holds a different belief or practice than you do; instead of discussing it with them to possibly expand your own experience and knowledge with their help, it's far more appropriate to close your mind ignore reality and pretend yours is the only truth.


I think you have this place mixed up with Facebook

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StampFan (Dec 18, 2017)

Well here's an excerpt from the Tarantula Keeper's Guide:
https://books.google.ca/books?id=rI...IXjAK#v=onepage&q=water gel tarantula&f=false

Michael Jacobi also wrote to not use the gel for various reasons.

So there's two authors telling one not to use gel cubes for a start.  Nothing to do with this forum.


----------



## cold blood (Dec 18, 2017)

daviddkphoto said:


> Tell that to my T's, they all readily pick up crystals and wander about with them. They wouldn't do so if they weren't getting something out of it.


This is such flawed logic that I can't believe an adult would even use this as their argument.

I've had ts pick up and carry around rocks...are they getting something from those rocks?   People put ping pong balls in, ts move them all over the place, are they getting something from those ping pong balls?   Ts pick up, substrate and carry it around, is this because they are getting something from the substrate...or are they just moving it?  Ts pick up and carry around plants, real and plastic, are they trying to tell us they're really vegetarians or that they can eat plastic?

 Ts pick up anything and everything, if its in the enclosure, it _will_ end up in their fangs...it doesn't mean they are getting something beneficial from it.

Just to be clear, its not an opinion that ts can't drink from them, its an actual [known] fact.   A t needs to suck liquid, these crystals on the other hand,  need to be eaten, a t _cannot_ eat them, nor can a t turn them into liquid, therefore a t cannot get moisture from water crystals.   If you understand a t and how they work, this would really be obvious.  I'm surprised someone with 16 years of experience wouldn't just know this by now, much less argue about it.

Reactions: Award 2


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Dec 18, 2017)

daviddkphoto said:


> You people are mental. Lol. Over the years I've had dozens and dozens of local and international herpers and specialists from DoA and APHIS recommend avoiding arachnobooards, telling me it's largely a cess pool and the no lifer regulars that stalk it do nothing but look for posts to dog pile and lift their self worth with. Not a place for information and discussion, but one for trolling and shaming if someone holds a different belief or practice than you do; instead of discussing it with them to possibly expand your own experience and knowledge with their help, it's far more appropriate to close your mind ignore reality and pretend yours is the only truth.
> 
> Gotcha, see how far that gets ya. I now understand this is all so true. Thank you all for your ever so valuable contributions to the hobby and your professionally, maturely presented factual data and scientific reasoning. I'll continue successfully doing my own thing and I'll see myself out, you may all keep stroking one another in peace now. As a last note, I certainly do recommend a grade school level reading comprehension course or two for the lot of you. Carry on now that I'm done posting with responses after this one trying to get another rise out of me. Please, be the typical internet trash we all know and are ashamed of. G'day


Guy uses his first post to disagree with an 8 year old comment then calls AB mental for letting him know that animals like to drink water...  I can see the voice bubbles over his Ts all saying “MUST......SQUEEZE......THE WATER OUT!”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## bryverine (Dec 19, 2017)

cold blood said:


> This is such flawed logic that I can't believe an adult would even use this as their argument.
> 
> I've had ts pick up and carry around rocks...are they getting something from those rocks?   People put ping pong balls in, ts move them all over the place, are they getting something from those ping pong balls?   Ts pick up, substrate and carry it around, is this because they are getting something from the substrate...or are they just moving it?  Ts pick up and carry around plants, real and plastic, are they trying to tell us they're really vegetarians or that they can eat plastic?
> 
> ...


Now, now, I use these crystals in my humidor all the time. They do give off liquid... it's just not quite like a giant sponge or straw.
The T could have been using the crystals to raise the humidity near its mouth... you know, it could have had chapped... uh, mouth..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

